# Felt Tipped Pen



## Darkshier (Oct 27, 2013)

I had a customer who wanted to know if I could make a felt tip pen for him. I have not come across a kit for that and I have Google searched it. Are there kits out there to make felt tip pens?


----------



## lyonsacc (Oct 27, 2013)

exotic blanks and (I think) Richard Greenwald both offer fiber tipped rollerball refills. I have never used them, but have heard they are very nice.


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 27, 2013)

Have you looked at the Berea Hardwood's Hymark kit?

HYMARK™ MARKING PEN - UPGRADE GOLD Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods

Exotic Blanks also sells them .


----------



## Darkshier (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks so much! I appreciate it!


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 27, 2013)

Do a few searches here for Sharpie refill.


----------



## Darkshier (Oct 27, 2013)

Not exactly what I was looking for but I believe I've come up with a plan and hopefully soon I'll have something to post under new pens.


----------

